# Luftlinie nicht weit auseinander wohnen



## JClaudeK

Gerade habe ich im Roman eines deutschsprachigen Autors gelesen: 

"Sie *wohnten* *Luftlinie nicht weit auseinander*. Sie waren quasi Nachbarn." 

Ist das "normales Deutsch" oder eine Spezialität des Autors? (Bei ihm kommen noch ein  paar (mich) 'überraschende' Formulierungen vor.)


----------



## Gernot Back

Man könnte sich diese Luftlinie kreuzend z.B. die Berliner Mauer vorstellen. Da hätte es, um vom Westen in den Osten zu kommen, eines halben Tages bedurft und zurück auch wieder. Luftlinienmäßig wären vielleicht dennoch nur 100 Meter dazwischen gewesen.


----------



## Riverplatense

Ich denke, es ist einfach ein Einfluss aus der gesprochenen Sprache, in der schon einmal ein Element frei zu stehen kommt. Alternativen wären sperrig. Bei einer präzisen Angabe wäre die idiomatischere Nachstellung möglich. Irgendwie gibt _Luftlinie_ hier ein unkonventionelles Adverb.


----------



## Hutschi

Die Kürzung ist eher eine Spezialität des Autors. Aber es kommt sicher öfters vor.

Formal ist es ähnlich zu:
Sie wohnten Pi mal Fensterkreuz hundert Meter auseinander.


Ich hätte gesagt: ... in Luftlinie gesehen ...

_Überlappt mit Riverplatense. _


----------



## Demiurg

Riverplatense said:


> Irgendwie gibt _Luftlinie_ hier ein unkonventionelles Adverb.



Diese Ausdrucksweise ist absolut gängig:


> Hamburg und Bremerhaven liegen Luftlinie weniger als 100 km auseinander.





> Die Gebäude auf dem Golfplatz lagen Luftlinie etwa drei Kilometer vom Gerkensmeier-Hof entfernt.





> Sie wohnten Luftlinie 200m auseinander und hätten sich in die Fenster gucken können, wären da nicht Häuser und Bäume im Weg gewesen.





> Wir leben Luftlinie zehn Kilometer von unserer alten Wohnung entfernt.


----------



## Riverplatense

Demiurg said:


> Diese Ausdrucksweise ist absolut gängig:



Ich stimme zu, dennoch ist ein unflektiertes Substantiv in einem geschriebenen deutschen Satz im Allgemeinen nicht ganz gewöhnlich.


----------



## Hutschi

Ist es abhängig davon, wo man wohnt?
Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, es in dieser Form in den letzten Jahren gehört zu haben. Aktiv verwendet habe ich es so außer heute noch nicht, jedenfalls kann ich mich nicht erinnern.

Edit:

Ich hätte Abstände wie der Duden gebildet:
Duden | Luftlinie | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition

Die Entfernung beträgt zehn Kilometer Luftlinie.


----------



## Gernot Back

Riverplatense said:


> Irgendwie gibt _Luftlinie_ hier ein unkonventionelles Adverb.


Ja, eigentlich gehört _luftlinie_ als Adverb hier kleingeschrieben und ich glaube sogar, ich werde mir das zu eigen machen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> Diese Ausdrucksweise ist absolut gängig:


Ich kenne/ kannte den Ausdruck nur mit Voranstellung der Distanz (+  _'entfernt'_ oder '_von ...bis sind es_'), so:

Die Zülow-Niederung bei Mittenwalde (Dahme-Spreewald) befindet sich knapp zehn Kilometer Luftlinie von Schönefeld entfernt.
Nur wenige Kilometer Luftlinie entfernt schreibt der 18-jährige Birger Sellin gerade an seinem ersten Aufsehen erregenden Buch.
.... zum nur 30 Kilometer Luftlinie entfernten Pau .... 

bekamen nach zehnmaligem Klingeln die schwache Stimme einer alten Dame namens Schröder zu hören, nur drei Kilometer Luftlinie entfernt.
Bis zum Kesselboden sind es vom Kraterrand etwa 400 Meter Luftlinie.
Drei Kilometer Luftlinie entfernt, in der Parteizentrale der Grünen, genießt Reinhard Bütikofer seinen Auftritt.
Von Barças Trainingsplatz bis ins Stadion Camp Nou sind es 300 Meter Luftlinie.
_"Absolut gängig"_? - Viele Beispiele _Deiner_ Art sind nicht dabei.



Gernot Back said:


> Ja, eigentlich gehört _luftlinie_ als Adverb hier kleingeschrieben ....



So schon eher (gewissermaßen "luftlinienmäßig" )


----------



## Frieder

JClaudeK said:


> Sie wohnten Luftlinie nicht weit auseinander.


... würde ich _vielleicht _in einer Unterhaltung sagen (und ich habe es definitiv schon gehört). Im Schriftdeutschen würde ich sehr eingehend nach einer besseren Formulierung suchen. Vielleicht so etwas: „Geografisch lagen ihre Wohnorte nicht weit auseinander”. Oder „Aus der Vogelperspektive betrachtet wohnten sie nicht weit voneinander entfernt”.

Ich pflichte @Gernot Back bei, dass in dem angeführten Beispiel »Luftlinie« klein geschrieben werden sollte (wenn auch nicht dürfte). Was mir völlig widerstrebt ist allerdings der Begriff "auseinander wohnen".


----------



## bearded

Gernot Back said:


> _luftlinie_ als Adverb... kleingeschrieben


Kann man im Deutschen denn so leicht ein Substantiv in ein Adverb verwandeln?
Die Redensart kommt mir neu vor - und auch seltsam/ungrammatisch. Als Nicht-Muttersprachler werde ich sie mir _niemals _zu eigen machen.



JClaudeK said:


> .. habe ich im Roman eines deutschsprachigen Autors gelesen:
> "Sie *wohnten* *Luftlinie nicht weit auseinander*."


Was für Bücher liest Du denn?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

bearded said:


> Was für Bücher liest Du denn?


Er liest Krimis von Jörg Bong. Hast du’s nicht gegoogelt? 

Ich würde wahrscheinlich sagen:
Sie wohnten *in* Luftlinie nicht weit auseinander.
Vgl. in Luftlinie - Englisch-Übersetzung – Linguee Wörterbuch

„weit auseinander wohnen“ – wieso nicht, es gibt ja auch „weit auseinander sein“:


> die Köpfe waren zu weit auseinander, um auf ein Bild zu passen
> Duden | auseinander | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme


----------



## Frieder

Schlabberlatz said:


> „weit auseinander wohnen“ – wieso nicht, es gibt ja auch „weit auseinander sein“:


Zwischen _wohnen _und _sein _gibt es doch aber einen kleinen Unterschied. Meinst Du nicht? 

Natürlich kann man _zusammen wohnen_ – aber _auseinander wohnen_ klingt für mich ziemlich grauslich. Und _weit auseinander wohnen_ finde ich auch nicht besser. Man kann _weit voneinander_ entfernt wohnen. Die Wohnorte können _weit auseinander_ liegen. 

Von einem »Verleger, Literaturwissenschaftler, Lektor, Rezensent, Herausgeber, Autor und Übersetzer« (wikipedia) erwarte ich Besseres.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Frieder said:


> Von einem »Verleger, Literaturwissenschaftler, Lektor, Rezensent, Herausgeber, Autor und Übersetzer« (wikipedia) erwarte ich Besseres.


Hab nach Belegstellen gesucht:


> Sorge daß wir nicht weit auseinander wohnen und daß wir zusammen essen können.
> Kapitel 37 des Buches: Briefe an Charlotte Stein, Bd. 2 von Johann Wolfgang von Goethe | Projekt Gutenberg


Goethe. Noch Fragen, Frieder?   Gut, es ist möglich, dass diese Ausdrucksweise früher üblicher war als heute, und ›Luftlinie‹ als Adverb kommt mir auch ziemlich umgangssprachlich vor … m. a. W., du darfst diesen Autor ruhig kritisieren; es stört mich nicht  … aber ›weit auseinander wohnen‹ geht für meine Begriffe in Ordnung.


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Er liest Krimis von Jörg Bong.


Genau, der hat das geschrieben in _Bretonisches Gold_.


Schlabberlatz said:


> Gut, es ist möglich, dass diese Ausdrucksweise früher üblicher war als heute


Jörg Bong _alias_ Jean-Luc Bannalec (als Autor der Krimiserie, in welcher eigentlich die  Bretagne die Hauptrolle spielt) greift des öfteren auf altmodisch anmutende Ausdruckweisen zurück und dann wieder auf so 'eigenwilligige' wie die oben genannte. (Manchmal nervt das.)


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Kann man im Deutschen denn so leicht ein Substantiv in ein Adverb verwandeln?


Nicht regelmäßig. Es scheint mir aber unzweifelhaft, dass _L/luftlinie_ als Adverb im Deutschen existiert. Wie man das nun schreibt ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## Gernot Back

Schlabberlatz said:


> „weit auseinander wohnen“ – wieso nicht, es gibt ja auch „weit auseinander sein“


Nach dem von dir gesetzten Duden-Link müsste _auseinanderwohnen_ in infiniten Verbformen und in Nebensatz-Endstellung auch in seinen finiten Verbformen sogar zusammengeschrieben werden.



> _Man schreibt „auseinander“ mit dem folgenden Verb in der Regel zusammen, wenn es den gemeinsamen Hauptakzent trägt  [Regel 48]: _
> 
> auseinạnderbrechen, auseinạnderdividieren, auseinạnderhalten, auseinạndersetzen usw.



Im Nebensatz also:

_Da sie Luftlinie nicht weit auseinanderwohnten, waren sie quasi Nachbarn._​
Irgendetwas sträubt sich da auch in mir gegen dieses Wortungetüm.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Gernot Back said:


> Nach dem von dir gesetzten Duden-Link müsste _auseinanderwohnen_ in infiniten Verbformen und in Nebensatz-Endstellung auch in seinen finiten Verbformen sogar zusammengeschrieben werden.
> 
> 
> 
> Im Nebensatz also:
> 
> _Da sie Luftlinie nicht weit auseinanderwohnten, waren sie quasi Nachbarn._​
> Irgendetwas sträubt sich da auch in mir gegen dieses Wortungetüm.


Ich würde sagen: Es handelt sich gar nicht um eine Zusammensetzung.





> *auseinander-, Auseinander- (Deutsch)*
> *Präfix*
> *Anmerkung:*
> 
> Manche Nachschlagwerke führen das Präfix gar nicht und deuten Wortbildungen mit dem Element _auseinander-_ als Komposita mit dem Adverb _auseinander_.
> Bedeutungen:
> 
> [1] _in Zusammensetzungen eine Trennung mehrerer Dinge beschreibend_
> [2] _in Zusammensetzungen ein Zerlegen in die Einzelteile oder ein Demontieren beschreibend_
> […]
> 
> Beispiele:
> 
> [1] Das Floß ist _auseinander_gebrochen.
> [2] Hilfst du mir beim _Auseinander_bauen des Regals?
> auseinander- – Wiktionary


Mit ›auseinander sein‹ oder ›auseinander wohnen‹ wird ein Zustand beschrieben. Es wird nichts getrennt oder zerlegt. Vielleicht könnte man sagen, dass ›auseinander‹ da quasi ein Adjektiv ist?  Ein prädikativ gebrauchtes Adverb?  Irgendwas in der Art …


----------



## Gernot Back

Schlabberlatz said:


> Mit ›auseinander sein‹ oder ›auseinander wohnen‹ wird ein Zustand beschrieben. Es wird nichts getrennt oder zerlegt. Vielleicht könnte man sagen, dass ›auseinander‹ da quasi ein Adjektiv ist?  Ein prädikativ gebrauchtes Adverb?  Irgendwas in der Art …


Aber gerade wenn ich etwas zerlege _(auseinanderbaue, auseinandernehme)_, _ist_ es nachher _auseinander_, ebenso z.B. bei dem reflexiven Verb _sich auseinanderleben_ d.h. gerade da könnte man _auseinander_ als prädikatives Adjektiv verstehen; bei _auseinanderwohnen_ wohl kaum.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Gernot Back said:


> nachher _auseinander_,


Eben, *nachher*.


Gernot Back said:


> bei dem reflexiven Verb _sich auseinanderleben_ d.h. gerade da könnte man _auseinander_ als prädikatives Adjektiv verstehen;


Eben nicht. Beim Resultat kann man es als prädikatives Adjektiv verstehen: „Sie sind auseinander“ (Zustand). „Sie leben sich auseinander“ beschreibt den Prozess. Es gibt natürlich noch „Sie haben sich auseinandergelebt“ (nicht (!) „Sie sind auseinandergelebt“). Aber das ist nicht das gleiche wie „Sie sind auseinander“. Nochmal: ›auseinander sein‹ *und* ›auseinander wohnen‹: Zustand. Man kann nicht (etwas oder sich) auseinanderwohnen. Man kann aber etwas auseinandernehmen oder sich auseinanderleben.


----------



## Gernot Back

Schlabberlatz said:


> Beim Resultat kann man es als prädikatives Adjektiv verstehen: „Sie sind auseinander“ (Zustand). „Sie leben sich auseinander“ beschreibt den Prozess.


Wenn am Ende eines Prozesses ein neuer Zustand steht, dann handelt es sich bei dem Adjektiv, das diesen Zustand beschreibt, um ein Prädikativum.


Dan2 said:


> Consider these sentences:
> 1. Paint the car red!
> 2. Paint the car slowly!


Vgl.: meine Seele spannte weit ihre Flügel aus (Eichendorff) - weit: Adjective/adverb?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Gernot Back said:


> Wenn am Ende eines Prozesses ein neuer Zustand steht, dann handelt es sich bei dem Adjektiv, das diesen Zustand beschreibt, um ein Prädikativum.


Eigentlich ist ›auseinander‹ ja ein Präfix oder ein Adverb (s. o. #18). Mit _prädikativ gebrauchtes Adjektiv_ bist du dann um die Ecke gekommen (#19) 
Die genaue Bezeichnung ist nicht so wichtig, Hauptsache, man hat recht  Und wenn ich unrecht habe, sage ich am Ende „Ich hatte micht vertan“ und gut is’.

Consider these sentences:
He is painting the car red.
They live apart.


----------



## Gernot Back

Schlabberlatz said:


> They live apart.


Nicht jedes Adjektiv, das im Englischen als Adverb benutzt wird, ist mit dem Suffix _-ly_ markiert. Klassisches Beispiel: _hard_ in der Bedeutung von deutsch _hart, schwer_, das auch in adverbialem Gebrauch niemals mit _-ly_ markiert wird, um es von dem Adverb _hardly_ mit spezieller Bedeutung zu unterscheiden.

Bei _apart_ stellt sich überdies die Frage, ob es nicht von Hause aus ein Adverb ist und nur ausnahmsweise, durch die für attributive Adjektive im Englischen eher ungewöhnliche Nachstellung bei einem Substantiv auch als Attribut funktioniert (wie bei_ a world apart_). Nachstellung attributiver Adjektive ist auch im Deutschen ungewöhnlich und zieht dort eine weitere Besonderheit nach sich; nämlich Unflektiertheit wie in _Forelle blau_.

Vgl.: http://www.ds.uzh.ch/_files/uploads/studarb/24.pdf#page=23


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Gernot Back said:


> Nicht jedes Adjektiv, das im Englischen als Adverb benutzt wird, ist mit dem Suffix _-ly_ markiert. Klassisches Beispiel: _hard_ in der Bedeutung von deutsch _hart, schwer_, das auch in adverbialem Gebrauch niemals mit _-ly_ markiert wird, um es von dem Adverb _hardly_ mit spezieller Bedeutung zu unterscheiden.
> 
> Bei _apart_ stellt sich überdies die Frage, ob es nicht von Hause aus ein Adverb ist


Darauf wollte ich ja hinaus … "apart": Adverb. ›auseinander‹: ebenfalls Adverb.


Gernot Back said:


> bei dem reflexiven Verb _sich auseinanderleben_ d.h. gerade da könnte man _auseinander_ als prädikatives Adjektiv verstehen



Wie jetzt die grammatisch korrekte Bezeichnung für ›auseinander‹ in ›auseinander wohnen‹ ist, ob es es ein _prädikativ gebrauchtes Adverb_ (#18) ist oder etwas anderes, weiß ich nicht. Ich bleibe dabei, dass es sich bei ›wohnen‹ um einen Zustand handelt und dass das ›auseinander‹ in ›auseinander wohnen‹ kein Präfix ist. Siehe Wiktionary (Zitat/Link in #18).

Wenn du darauf bestehst, dass man es nicht getrennt schreiben sollte, dann schreib es eben zusammen


----------



## Gernot Back

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich bleibe dabei, dass es sich bei ›wohnen‹ um einen Zustand handelt und dass das ›auseinander‹ in ›auseinander wohnen‹ kein Präfix ist.


Trotzdem soll es nach Amtlicher Regelung (s.o. #17) bei direktem Kontakt mit einem Verb zusammengeschrieben werden (d.h. als sein Präfix), da es den gemeinsamen Hauptakzent trägt [Regel 48].


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Gernot Back said:


> Trotzdem soll es nach Amtlicher Regelung (s.o. #17) bei direktem Kontakt mit einem Verb zusammengeschrieben werden (d.h. als sein Präfix), da es den gemeinsamen Hauptakzent trägt [Regel 48].


Darauf antworte ich erneut (wie schon in #18): Es ist nicht als Zusammensetzung anzusehen, weswegen die Frage nach dem Hauptakzent irrelevant ist. Und warum ist es keine Zusammensetzung? Es erfüllt die Kriterien nicht, die im Wiktionary-Artikel genannt werden.

Ob diese Argumentation stichhaltig ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber ich schreibe ebensowenig
auseinanderwohnen
wie ich
getrenntwohnen
schreiben würde, soviel steht fest.


----------



## berndf

_Getrennt_ in _getrennt wohnen_ ist auch nicht attributiv prädikativ sondern adverbial. Insofern passt der Vergleich nicht so ganz.

Edit: Ich meinte natürlich _prädikativ _und nicht _attributiv_. Sorry.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> _Getrennt_ in _getrennt wohnen_ ist auch nicht attributiv prädikativ sondern adverbial. Insofern passt der Vergleich nicht so ganz.


OK. Aber wie siehst du den Wiktionary-Artikel? Ist Prozess vs. Zustand ein relevantes Kriterium?

So oder so: Wenn ich duden.de zitiere, folgt daraus nicht, dass ich mir sämtliche Aussagen von Duden zu eigen mache. Vielleicht liegt hier ein seltener Fall vor, der in den Regeln nicht richtig erfasst ist. Ja, wirklich, manches ist nicht amtlich geregelt  so unwahrscheinlich und erschütternd das einem auch erscheinen mag, vgl. etwas zu kultivierendes / Kultivierendes 

Edit: Zitat geändert.


----------



## berndf

Im Zusammenhang mit Aktionsverben bedeutet _prädikativ_, dass das Wort (sei es ein Substantiv, Adjektiv oder Adverb) semantisch einen Zustand oder Eigenschaft des *Subjekts* beschreibt, der durch die Aktion zustande kommt. Adverbial bedeutet, dass es sich um eine Eigenschaft der *Aktion*, die durch das Verbs beschrieben wird, selbst und nicht um eine Eigenschafts des Subjekts handelt. Schaue Dir noch einmal Dan's Beispiele an:
1. _Paint the car red!_
2. _Paint the car slowly!_
In 1. ist das *Auto* rot. In 2. ist der *Lackiervorgang* langsam.

So ist es auch hier: In _sich auseinander wohnen_ (egal, ob man es nun getrennt oder zusammen schreibt) ist _auseinander _ein Zustand des Subjekts, der das Resultat der Aktion ist. In _getrennt wohnen_ ist _getrennt_ ein Umstand der Aktion selbst (_wie wohnt man?_).


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Im Zusammenhang mit Aktionsverben bedeutet _prädikativ_, dass das Wort (sei es ein Substantiv, Adjektiv oder Adverb) semantisch einen Zustand oder Eigenschaft des *Subjekts* beschreibt, der durch die Aktion zustande kommt.


Danke! 


berndf said:


> _sich auseinander wohnen_


 Darum geht es doch gar nicht:


Schlabberlatz said:


> Nochmal: ›auseinander sein‹ *und* ›auseinander wohnen‹: Zustand. Man kann nicht (etwas oder sich) auseinanderwohnen. Man kann aber etwas auseinandernehmen oder sich auseinanderleben.


They live apart. Nicht: They live each other apart.


JClaudeK said:


> Sie *wohnten* *Luftlinie nicht weit auseinander*.


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Darum geht es doch gar nicht


Dann habe ich dich missverstanden.

Ich habe mich auf das Beispiel hier bezogen:





Schlabberlatz said:


> Beim Resultat kann man es als prädikatives Adjektiv verstehen: „Sie sind auseinander“ (Zustand). „*Sie leben sich auseinander“ beschreibt den Prozess*.


Dass es einen Prozess beschreibt, bedeutet nicht dass _auseinander_ adverbial ist.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Dann habe ich dich missverstanden.


OK.


berndf said:


> Dass es einen Prozess beschreibt, bedeutet nicht dass _auseinander_ adverbial ist.


Was ist es _dann_?


berndf said:


> _Getrennt_ in _getrennt wohnen_ ist auch nicht attributiv prädikativ sondern adverbial. Insofern passt der Vergleich nicht so ganz.


Ich hatte es so aufgefasst, dass ›getrennt‹, auch wenn es adverbial benutzt werden kann, doch einer anderen Wortart angehört als ›auseinander‹.
Getrennte Wege gehen.
Auseinander Wege gehen.

Also …


berndf said:


> Dass es einen Prozess beschreibt, bedeutet nicht dass _auseinander_ adverbial ist.


… ist es ein prädikatives Adverb?


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> … ist es ein prädikatives Adverb?


Ja, so würde ich es bezeichnen. Es beschreibt den Zustand, den das *Subjekt* als Folge der Aktion einnimmt, nämlich _auseinander sein_.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Ja, so würde ich es bezeichnen. Es beschreibt den Zustand, den das Subjekt als Folge der Aktion einnimmt, nämlich _auseinander sein_.


OK, danke. Ich fürchte, ich bin ein bisschen durcheinandergekommen:


berndf said:


> Dass es einen Prozess beschreibt, bedeutet nicht dass _auseinander_ adverbial ist.


… bezieht sich natürlich auf ›auseinander‹ in ›sich auseinander leben‹. Ich wollte eigentlich wissen (#32), ob ›auseinander‹ in ›auseinander wohnen‹ ein prädikatives Adverb ist. Aber wenn es in ›sich auseinanderleben‹ (und in ›auseinanderbrechen‹!?) ein prädikatives Adverb ist, kann es in ›auseinander wohnen‹ kein prädikatives Adverb sein. Oder doch?


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich wollte eigentlich wissen (#32), ob ›auseinander‹ in ›auseinander wohnen‹ ein prädikatives Adverb ist. Aber wenn es in ›sich auseinanderleben‹ (und in ›auseinanderbrechen‹!?) ein prädikatives Adverb ist, kann es in ›auseinander wohnen‹ kein prädikatives Adverb sein. Oder doch?


Ja, das sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hm, und was ist es dann? Gut, wie schon gesagt, die genaue Bezeichnung ist mMn nicht entscheidend. Letztlich sind ›auseinander‹ und ›getrennt‹ in ›auseinander wohnen‹ und ›getrennt wohnen‹ _doch_ irgendwie vergleichbar (es geht ja, wie bereits angemerkt, nicht um ›_sich_ auseinander wohnen‹), auch wenn es sich um unterschiedliche Wortarten handelt. Und deshalb ist es auch gerechtfertigt, ›auseinander wohnen‹ getrennt zu schreiben, behaupte ich. (Und wenn ich das richtig sehe, würdest du es auch getrennt schreiben. Die mögliche Zusammenschreibung hatte Gernot aufs Tapet gebracht.)


----------



## berndf

In
_Sie leben auseinander_​wird _auseinander_ adverbial benutzt und in
_Sie leben sich auseinander_​wird es prädikativ gebraucht.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> In
> _Sie leben auseinander_​wird _auseinander_ adverbial benutzt und in
> _Sie leben sich auseinander_​wird es prädikativ gebraucht.


OK, danke


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> In
> _Sie leben auseinander _wird _auseinander_ adverbial benutzt und in
> _Sie leben sich auseinander _wird es prädikativ gebraucht.


Nach Amtlicher Regelung ist aber gerade beim direkten Zusammentreffen von Adverb und Verb deren Zusammenschreibung vorgesehen.
Nach deiner und @Schlabberlatz ens Logik müsste es also heißen:

_Sie haben nicht weit auseinandergelebt / Sie haben nicht weit auseinandergewohnt._​und
_Sie haben sich auseinander gelebt.
_​Nach meinem Sprachempfinden müsste die Schreibweise aber genau umgekehrt sein:

_Sie haben nicht weit auseinander gelebt / Sie haben nicht weit auseinander gewohnt._​und
_Sie haben sich auseinandergelebt._​Die Betonung von

_Sie haben nicht weit ausein*a*nder( )gewohnt._​
... liegt für mich aber deutlich auf dem ersten Teil, was laut Amtlicher Regelung ein Kriterium für Zusammenschreibung ist:



			
				Amtliche Regelung §48 said:
			
		

> Bei den Zusammensetzungen aus Adverb und Verb ist das Adverb meist deutlich stärker betont als das Verb. Bei den entsprechenden Wortgruppen sind die Bestandteile in der Regel etwa gleich betont <§ 33 E, § 34 E1>.
> (...)
> 
> aufeinạnderprallen, _aber: _aufeinạnder zugehen



Vgl. auch meine anfängliche Ratlosigkeit bzgl. _hierherkommen_ in einem anderen Forum letzte Woche.

Im Wiktionary wird _auseinanderwohnen_ übrigens zusammengeschrieben gelistet, auch wenn es (noch) keinen eigenen Eintrag dafür gibt.
_

_​


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Nach Amtlicher Regelung ist aber gerade beim direkten Zusammentreffen von Adverb und Verb deren Zusammenschreibung vorgesehen.


Das weiß ich nicht. Es ging mir um Grammatiktheorie. In Debatten über Rechtschreibung mische ich mich nur selten ein. Das ist ein Thema von dem ich nicht viel verstehe und das mich nicht sehr interessiert.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Gernot Back said:


> _Sie haben nicht weit auseinander gelebt / Sie haben nicht weit auseinander gewohnt._und
> _Sie haben sich auseinandergelebt._


Mein Reden!  
Vgl. o., vor allem #28.


----------



## bearded

Ich hatte zuerst 'Luftlinie' als Fluggesellschaft (_air line_) gedeutet und daher den Titelsatz nicht verstanden.  Wird das Wort eigentlich mit dieser Bedeutung noch benutzt (natürlich nicht in Sätzen wie dem obigen) oder ist es nicht mehr gebräuchlich?


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded said:


> Wird das Wort eigentlich mit dieser Bedeutung noch benutzt (natürlich nicht in Sätzen wie dem obigen) oder ist es nicht mehr gebräuchlich?


_Luftlinie _hat für mich bisher nie die Bedeutung von _Fluglinie _gehabt, laut Duden hat es diese aber sehr wohl, wie ich gerade sehe. Ich kannte Luftline bisher *nur* artikellos und adverbial wie in den in diesem Thread gegebenen Beispielen benutzt, weshalb ich tatsächlich für seine Kleinschreibung plädieren würde. Vgl.: #8


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> _Luftlinie _hat für mich bisher nie die Bedeutung von _Fluglinie _gehabt, Laut Duden hat es diese aber sehr wohl, wie ich gerade sehe. Ich kannte Luftline bisher *nur* artikellos und adverbial wie in den in diesem Thread gegebenen Beispielen benutzt, weshalb ich tatsächlich für seine Kleinschreibung plädieren würde. Vgl.: #8


_*Luftlinie *_für _*Fluglinie *_höre ich heute zum ersten Mal. Ich wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen, dass es diese Bedeutung haben könnte. DWDS führt diese Bedeutung nicht auf. Im Korpus ist aber eine Belegstelle:
_Weit über die Leistungsfähigkeit der Buchungssysteme aller Luftverkehrsgesellschaften hinaus wird von Mitte 1989 an das Reisevertriebssystem Amadeus genutzt werden können, dessen Gründung die vier großen europäischen Luftlinien Air France, Iberia, Lufthansa und SAS vor zwei Monaten beschlossen haben._
Reisevertriebssystem Amadeus. In: Aktuelles Lexikon 1974-2000, München: DIZ 2000 [1987]​Außerdem lassen sich aus den Belegstellen noch eine weitere, ebenfalls nicht aufgeführte Bedeutung erschließen, nämlich _*Flugverbindung*_:
_3) Am 11. Februar wurde in Kairo ein Abkommen über die Errichtung einer Luftlinie Ostberlin -- Belgrad -- Nikosia -- Kairo paraphiert._
Archiv der Gegenwart, 2001 [1965]​


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Es scheint mir aber unzweifelhaft, dass _L/luftlinie_ als Adverb im Deutschen existiert.


Ein weiteres Beispiel für ein als Adverb benutztes Substantiv wäre _v/Vollzeit _und _t/Teilzeit_: _Er arbeitet vollzeit / teilzeit als Fotograf._


----------

